# MHF Global Rally 2009



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Our annual Global rally for 2009 is again being held at Hatton Country World:

http://www.hattonworld.com/

We are however holding it earlier this year to try to avoid the Mud-bath we had last year:lol: :lol:

It is on the late summer Bank Holiday weekend 28th - 31st August.

So if you haven't already got anything planned for those dates it's a great weekend with lots going on, have a look at the rally listing:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=190

We have been given some great Raffle prizes by traders on the site and the motorhome show organisers, with all proceeds going to our charity of the year Macmillan Nurses. A full list of prizes will be available soon, I'm sure Nuke will put them in the Newsletter.

We do need a little help with The Kids Club for a couple of hours on Saturday morning, so if anyone could do this please PM an99uk.

We would also appreciate all attendees bringing a small prize for a Tombola which will run all weekend.

Other than those two things you don't have to do anything except put your name on the list, bring your dog for the dog show and bring anything you have to sell for the Motorhome Boot Sale which will also run all weekend.

Anyway full details are in the Rally listing, so take a look and put your names down if you want to come. It's also a good chance to meet up with lots of other MHF members, put faces to names, no-one ever looks like I expect them to :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If you could all download the MHF Badge and add your user name and christian names to it it would be a great help to us in locating you on the field. Or you can copy this one, do a big one for the van and a couple of little ones to pin on yourselves



Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Hi Jacquie / Jenny

For Information
Just noticed in this months Motor Caravanners Club members magazine that the Nene Valley group will be at Hatton at the same time as MHF. They are charging £6.50 a night. Are we sharing the rally field with them?

Sonja


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sonja

Yes we are sharing the field, well they will be one end and us the other :lol: you never know we might even collect a few new members :lol: 

As to the price they are not getting fed and watered on the Saturday but you are  also we have use of the poly tunnel they don't


Any more of you coming??? if so get and add your names to the rally listy please, we want to know how many to cater for as we don't want you moaning you never got anything :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we are up to 81 now on the rally listy  although there are quite a lot of you unconfirmed  so if all you unconfirmed could please confirm yourselves or if you can't then shout on here and one of us will do it for you it would help a great deal as Angie wants to know how many she's got to feed :roll: and Nukie wants to know how many to water :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi 

Just to let you know that we have not confirmed due to the fact that I am going into hospital the week before, so I will not know if I will be well enough to attend.

Hopefully all we go smoothly and we will be there, so is it possible to let you know just before whether we can attend or not.


Kind regards



Pat


----------



## LadyJ

PATSY4 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you know that we have not confirmed due to the fact that I am going into hospital the week before, so I will not know if I will be well enough to attend.
> 
> Hopefully all we go smoothly and we will be there, so is it possible to let you know just before whether we can attend or not.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Pat


No thats fine Pat hope all goes well with the op and you can make it.

We don't mind the odd one or two unconfirmed but at the moment there are 22 unconfirmed :roll: which could make a big difference in catering terms 8O

Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Jacquie,

I am having a few computer problems at home and especially with my email!  

Could you please show me as confirmed for Hatton?  

Thanks

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Keith all confirmed  

Now that just leaves 20 still not confirmed 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

We still have more space at this rally if anyone else wishes to come.

In fact we might have lots more space but we aren't sure because their are still 19 unconfirmed on the list. :? :? 

Please let us know as soon as possible if you are coming or not.


----------



## georgiemac

would love to come but we have booked for the Glen Miller festival at Twinwood months ago - didn't realise the dates clashed - maybe next year


----------



## Pusser

I should be 50 miles north of La Rochell on those dates so will be looking forward to seeing all the pics and news about it when I get back again.


----------



## GerryD

georgiemac said:


> would love to come but we have booked for the Glen Miller festival at Twinwood months ago - didn't realise the dates clashed - maybe next year


We had the brochure for the Glenn Miller festival, extremely expensive. We will wait till the Organ festival at Twinwoods in October.
Gerry


----------



## G2EWS

Sorry folks! No loud music and partying through the night this year in the naughty corner!

Booked us on this morning but did not check with the social secretary :lol: 
Seems we are already booked up for that weekend!

Can someone remove me from the list please.

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Chris I will remove you, you will be missed :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

LadyJ said:


> Ok Chris I will remove you, you will be missed :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

Thanks for that, will be thinking of you enjoying yourselves without us.

Regards

Chris


----------



## chasper

I would like to book but where do i pay the money as i can't see a link. Cheers Chasper


----------



## rayc

chasper, You pay an arrival. ray


----------



## 125801

hello, could you please confirm for me the hatton weekend rally


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you bold I will confirm you now look forward to meeting you there.

EDIT bold you do not appear to be on the rally list could you please add yourself to the list a.s.a.p Thanks

Global Rally 2009

For those of you that have not found your way in the the rally section yet here is whats on offer this year at the Global Rally

Join us at Hatton Country World for our annual members get together there will be all sorts of things going on this weekend at Hatton as well as our activities. If you have any items you wish to sell we will be having our usual MOTORHOME BOOT SALE all weekend just set up a stall outside your van

TOMBOLA This will also run throughout the weekend we would be grateful if all attendees could bring along a prize for this. All proceeds to the Rally Fund which covers the cost of insurance and other costs at our rallies.

FRIDAY

Arrival day so just get yourselves settled in and make new friends. Please pay the marshals on the gate on arrival, correct money would be appreciated cash only please.

The price is £7.50 per night for 3 nights this is to include food for Saturday night. If you want to stay on over Monday night it is an extra £5.50 a night

SATURDAY

10am to 12pm KIDS CLUB Meet at the white marquee. We will need some help with this from members who either have children attending or who just like kids. Please PM an99uk if you feel able to volunteer.

2pm DOG SHOW meet at the white marquee, this has been sponsored by http://www.creative-casting.co.uk who will provide a prize for the winner of each class and one for the Best in Show.

£1 per entry for each dog and each class

Classes are
1. The dog that looks most like its owner
2. Scruffyest dog
3. Best turned out dog
4. The dog the judges would like to take home
Plus a prize for the Best in Show.
All monies will be donated to the Guide Dogs for the Blind.

Saturday Evening is PARTY TIME from 7pm to 11pm, in the field if fine, in the poly tunnel if wet. There is a no noise policy after 11pm so if you want to carry on partying please do it inside not outside. Nuke (Dave) is supplying the liquid refreshments and an99uk (Angie) will be organising the eatables. We should have some musical entertainment as well this year all being well.

The RAFFLE prizes for this have been donated by traders on MHF. It will be drawn at the party on Saturday evening, CatherineandSteve will be selling raffle tickets during Friday and Saturday, proceeds to Macmillan Nurses our named charity for this year.

There will also be a QUIZ to do during the day, results at the party evening.

SUNDAY

AMERICAN THEMED DAY

BBQ late afternoon please bring your own food to be cooked on bbq's (weather permitting on the field) Scottie (George) is in charge of this, if you have a bbq that can be used please see scottie.

Optional FANCY DRESS competition Adults and Children (anything American) nukeadmin has given us 1 years free subscription to MHF as the prize for the winner of the adult fancy dress and there will be a separate prize for the winner of the children's competition.

AMERICAN THEMED QUIZ results and winners will be announced at the BBQ

MONDAY

Nothing organised as folks will be leaving sometime during the day. If you want to stay on at Hatton please pay LadyJ or Clianthus for extra nights on arrival.

Your rally marshals are LadyJ Jacquie & John, Clianthus Jenny, Gaspode Ken, Scottie George, an99uk Angie, CatherineandSteve


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi all, how do I confirm this? Will be coming in the custom ePlanet Transit! For a weekend of beer and fun! 
Need to drop a machine of too! Hopefully a bit of fishing and some good socialising! Will try and remember faces and names of people I met at various shows and the Cornish Farm rally!
Simon


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Simon I have confirmed you on the rally listy now

You can fish in the canal but don't fall in its a bit mucky :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## oldy

hello lady, can you please confirm us for the hatton rally , as i do not know how to confirm, by the way [bold]is me as well from another pc but my son did this, so iam oldy, many thanks


----------



## LadyJ

oldy said:


> hello lady, can you please confirm us for the hatton rally , as i do not know how to confirm, by the way [bold]is me as well from another pc but my son did this, so iam oldy, many thanks


How very confusing :roll: oldy but I will confirm you on the rally list  look forward to seeing you at Hatton

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> How very confusing :roll:


Hi Jac
You're right it is confusing. :?

After some investigation it seems that "oldy" and "bold" are the same person. It looks as if he's signed up again so his son could confirm him on the rally from a different PC. :roll: I'm sure we'll sort it eventually. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Well we only have about 3 weeks to this event and we still have 17 of you unconfirmed on the rally list so if the following folks would be kind enough to let us know if you are attending or not it would be appreciated thank you.

Welshtust
motorhomer2
Happyrunner
litcher
DABurleigh
thelegend
Traveller_HA5_3DOM
TinaGlen
littlenell
stuffed2
PATSY4 (I know why)
glenm
Toddles
Skusy



Jacquie


----------



## oldy

hi there lady, thanks for your help


----------



## LadyJ

oldy said:


> hi there lady, thanks for your help


Your very welcome oldy, might be a good idea to cough up a tenner being as you now have 2 user names :lol:

EDIT Oh I see you have well done oldy

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh yes, please confirm me for the Hatton Rally.
Thanks Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed Tricia  


Any more want confirming????


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All
We still have 16 spaces left to book for the global,we also have 16 non confirmed places for it as well,time is getting on,can the unconfirmed please try and confirm.
thanks
scottie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

PlanetGen said:


> Hi all, how do I confirm this? Will be coming in the custom ePlanet Transit! For a weekend of beer and fun!
> Need to drop a machine of too! Hopefully a bit of fishing and some good socialising! Will try and remember faces and names of people I met at various shows and the Cornish Farm rally!
> Simon


Hi Simon,

How about throwing some of that somerset cider in the back of your tranny :wink: that should live,n things up a bit 8O LOL

Cheers Steve


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi Steve, upon very quick discussion we have decided to supply some local Cider! Which one did everyone like?
This sounds like a messy weekend already!
Simon


----------



## moblee

Looking forward to this one :!: 
Last year was brilliant even the Tractor pull at the end :!: :lol: 
Hopefully a bit drier this year.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

PlanetGen said:


> Hi Steve, upon very quick discussion we have decided to supply some local Cider! Which one did everyone like?
> This sounds like a messy weekend already!
> Simon


Hi Simon,

The tasty one :wink:

Cheers Steve


----------



## weaver

Just confirmed. Sorry about the delay. Have been camping on the drive with the grandchildren and have not yet got a laptop.

Glad to hear there was a tractor available last year, as we nearly didn't get out of our grassy campsite last week and also had a bit of trouble with our gravel drive. Don't know if it's the Ford base vehicle or me. Never had that problem with the Fiat on the Tribute. Anyway - knowing all weather is catered for makes me feel much more comfortable about parking on grass and I am sure there will be lots of people to advise me about the best techniques.

Louise


----------



## domannhal

Could you put us down as confirmed, please. I might bring some "Pudding wine" again! :twisted:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

domannhal said:


> Could you put us down as confirmed, please. I might bring some "Pudding wine" again! :twisted:


Hi,

All done, pudding wine sounds interesting :wink:

Cheers C&S


----------



## LadyJ

Could these folks please confirm they will be attending. Thanks

Welshtust
Happyrunner
litcher
DABurleigh
thelegend
TinaGlen
littlenell
stuffed2
PATSY4 (I know why)
glenm
Toddles
Skusy 
pjbtimes2

Jacquie


----------



## havingfun

*hatton global rally*

hi,

just got back from ireland,so missed booking with you for this weekend at malvern,but we are going anyway,so see you there,and could you please confirm us for the rally,as i still dont know how to do it,lots of thanks.
if we have as much fun this year,i,ll not stop laughing all weekend,thanks for all the hard work you all put in.

mags


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mags

All confirmed now  and don't fall in the canal this time :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please confirm they are attending the Global. Thanks

Welshtust
Happyrunner
litcher ( I know why)
DABurleigh
thelegend
TinaGlen
littlenell
stuffed2
PATSY4 (I know why)
glenm
Toddles
Skusy 
pjbtimes2

Jacquie


----------



## trevorf

Hi Jacquie

I have confirmed but Julie is working evening shift Friday so we won't be arriving until Saturday morning. Hope we are not too much of a pain for the hard working rally marshalls  

Trevor


----------



## LadyJ

trevorf said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> I have confirmed but Julie is working evening shift Friday so we won't be arriving until Saturday morning. Hope we are not too much of a pain for the hard working rally marshalls
> 
> Trevor


No problem Trevor just don't arrive to early as I won't be up :lol:

Any more of you arriving Saturday if so could you please let us know a.s.a.p Ta.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 10 places left now so if you want to join us at Hatton be quick adding your names to the rally list and could all the unconfirmed ones please let us know if they are coming or not. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## welshtust

Sorry not had a good internet connection, yes Me, the wife and the 2 Children will be attending. Looking forward to our first MHF rally.

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

welshtust said:


> Sorry not had a good internet connection, yes Me, the wife and the 2 Children will be attending. Looking forward to our first MHF rally.
> 
> Steve


Thank you Steve all confimed now 

Any more want confirming??

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Sorry Jacquie,

Can't make it this year, which is a shame as last year was fun :lol: 
Catch up with you another time, hopefully before Hamble again.

**** & Mrs. D


----------



## Skusy

*How do i confirm myself*

How do i confirm for Hatton?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Skusy

I have confirmed you on the rally.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## littlenell

Can you confirm us? Not sure on exact arrival times etc. Two of us, and two dobes, one hopefully not wearing a bandage by then!


----------



## clianthus

Hi littlenell

I have confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know.

Anymore want to confirm? 

As an99uk is catering on Saturday we need to know exact numbers on this rally asap. We have a few still not confirmed on the list:

Happyrunner
litcher
thelegend
TinaGlenn
stuffed2
PATSY4
glenm
Toddles
pjbtimes2
bjderbys
joepauline

I know some of you have already told Jacquie the reason you are unconfirmed, so if you have done, no need to contact us again, but we need to hear from the rest of you asap to either confirm you on the list or remove your name if you have decided not to come.

Please let us know as soon as possible. There are still 8 places available for this rally but when they are gone that's it I'm afraid no more room!!


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Jacquie and Jenny

We are heading off up North tomorrow on our summer holidays, and after Thursday next week won't be on mobile internet. 

We will be arriving on the Friday to Hatton - hopefully lunch time. Looking forward to it. 

Julie   

Ohh, and fingers crossed for dry weather this year :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Julie

Be nice to see you and the family again at the Global, the weather couldn't be worse than last year surely :roll: :roll: 

Enjoy your holiday and see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## clianthus

Hie everyone

I see there are still 8 places available at this years Global Rally, so if anymore would like to join us get your names down on the list asap:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=190

There are still some names down who are unconfirmed!!

Happyrunner(we know why)
thelegend
PATSY4(we know why)
joepauline

If you are definitely coming please let us know so we can confirm you. If you can't now attend please tell us so we can take your name off the list and leave the place free for another member to attend.

Look forward to hearing from the above members asap as it is only 2 weeks until the rally now. Also can all attendees please download the information on this post . Thank you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=70608


----------



## 104477

May Sue and I confirm here as per last year?


----------



## clianthus

Hi rapidorob

You are all confirmed on the list now, look forward to seeing you there.

Don't forget to download this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=70608


----------



## 104477

Thanks Clianthus, have done and look forward to being there again.  
Rob & Sue.
P.S. Sue is up for dogshow judging again if you need her and my camera will be at hand.


----------



## scottie

*Global Rally*

Hi all
We still have 7 spaces left for the global rally.
we also have some members not confirmed yet,can you please do it ASAP please the unconfirmed members are.

Happyrunner 
thelegend 
PATSY4 
joepauline

thanks
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

I do know the reason why Happyrunner and PATSY4 have not confirmed but if the others could please let us know if they are definately attending it would help. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot

Hi, Rich wants to know, are there any good walks to take the dogs on and is cycling permitted along the canal. Are dogs permitted in the hatton country world its self. Many thanks Lin


----------



## clianthus

Hi lindyloot


I don't know about walks other than along the canal but you can cycle along the towpath so I was told by a certain member who fell off her bike and into the canal last year :lol: 

Dogs are allowed in the Shopping Village on a lead. Only Guide Dogs are allowed in the Farm Village.

LadyJ will no doubt be along later to confirm all this as she knows the place much better than I do.


----------



## LadyJ

lindyloot said:


> Hi, Rich wants to know, are there any good walks to take the dogs on and is cycling permitted along the canal. Are dogs permitted in the hatton country world its self. Many thanks Lin


Hi Lin

Yes plenty of places to walk the dogs and yes cycling is allowed along the canal. No dogs not allowed in Hatton Farm Village due to animals being present.


----------



## lindyloot

Thankyou , Clianthus and LadyJ. Lin


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

For those of you bringing children and want to go into the Farm Village we do get entrance at a discounted rate it is normally £10.95 each but we get it for £6.75 each. Children under 2 are free.

If you could all wear your MHF Badges when going to the Farm village you should get the discounted rate.

So if you could all print a badge and put your user name on it it would help.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a wee mention of the tombola if any of you would like to donate something small or big :lol: it would be much appreciated, please hand it to the rally marshal on arrival. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

There are only 6 places left on this rally now so if you want a weekend away over the August Bank Holiday that will be good fun, cheap and you get to meet loads of folks off this forum, get your name on the list!!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=190

All those with their name on the list already please make sure you are confirmed as coming and download this information sheet and badge.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=70608


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If any of you are arriving on the Saturday could you please let us know as it will save us hanging about on Friday. I do know Rapide561 & trevorf & rojean are arriving Saturday please shout on here if anymore of you are.


Also the gates are locked at Hatton from 9.30pm to 8am so if could could all try to arrive before 9.30pm on the Friday it would be a great help to us, we do have a key though.

If you are locked out our mobile numbers are 0753 863 6122 me and 0770 927 3974 Jen


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

remember you can purchase your MHF Global Rally mug from Outdoorbits here:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/motorhomefacts-global-rally-mug-p-1034.html


----------



## chasper

Can you bring some mugs to the rally? If so put me down for two. Chasper.


----------



## LadyJ

chasper said:


> Can you bring some mugs to the rally? If so put me down for two. Chasper.


Oh i'm sure Nukie will have a box full somewhere in the van Chasper :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*global rally*

Hi All
We still have a few spaces left well 4 and 4 non confirmed,time is running out.good site,good company,good food and good drink all me kneed is the sunshine to make it perfect.
:lol: 
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If anymore of you are thinking of coming to the Global please be quick in adding your names to the rally list we only have 3 places left now.

There are still a few unconfirmed :roll: 2 of which I know the reason why but if the others could please answer pm's and e.mails and let us know if you are coming or not it would be a great help.

thelegend
joepauline
rugbyken


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rugbyken

*i think i got it wrong again*

when i checked the rally site i thought it said i had to register as a rally member, we do hope to make it to hatton but as the wife is working {nurse} saturday we can not arrive till sunday lunchtime [we are only an hour away] 
i didn't mean to fill one of the last places but just come along 
sorry


----------



## scottie

*Global Rally*

Hi rugbyken 
That's not a problem that you cant get there until sunday,the reason you have to sign up as a rally member is to be covered by the constitution,any one who attends a rally should of signed up to this.if you are coming sunday then will you please confirm your place.
look forward to seeing you there 
scottie.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: i think i got it wrong again*



rugbyken said:


> when i checked the rally site i thought it said i had to register as a rally member, we do hope to make it to hatton but as the wife is working {nurse} saturday we can not arrive till sunday lunchtime [we are only an hour away]
> i didn't mean to fill one of the last places but just come along
> sorry


Hi Ken

I have sent you a pm

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

*Information Download*

All Attendees

Can you all please download the information sheet here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=70608

I'm sure you will all find this helpful before setting out for the rally.

Looking forward to meeting you all there, lets hope the weather is kind this year.


----------



## suedew

Hope you all have a great time.   
unfortunately we dont hire till September, so wont be able to join you   
Roll on next year
sue n john


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm sorry but I have to cancel (I warned Jacqui by pm yesterday that it might be the case) 

Was looking forward to it


----------



## clianthus

Hi Frank

What a shame but thanks for letting us know. I have taken you off the list.


----------



## LadyJ

Just a word of warning there are major road works at Junction 15 of the M40 so please try to avoid hitting it at the busiest times if at all possible.

Directions by road (from M40)

Exit at Junction 15 and proceed on the A46 sign-posted Coventry. Take the first slip road exit signed A4177 to Solihull. At the roundabout bear left onto the A4177 following the brown tourist signs to Hatton Country World. After 2.5 miles turn left just after The Waterman Public House onto the B4439. As you arrive at the crossroads turn left into Dark Lane. Follow the lane and Hatton Country World is 1 mile on the left.


Jacquie


----------



## domannhal

Due to all sorts of problems, including Michael having injured his foot, and having difficulty driving, we'll have to take our names off the list. Sorry to miss it, but that's life!!! :roll:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We will be there on Friday morning! :wink: 

Ros and I will be staying at Dodwell Park, just outside Stratford, from Wednesday so we will not have far to travel.

A slight change though as we will be accompanied by our Jack Russell (Murphy)  unfortunately our Lab (Charlie) did not make it to the rally and we had to say good bye on Saturday.  

Thanks

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ann & Mike

Thanks for letting us know I will take you off the rally list hope Michael's foot is better before Shepton & Warren.


Hi Keith & Ros

Sorry to hear of Charlie's passing  run free Charlie at the Rainbow Bridge. Can't wait to meet Murphy  


Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy

*global*

Hi Jacquie, sorry to say that we probably wont make the rally after all as I have to get MH mot'd, and thats not looking likely for this week.
curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: global*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Jacquie, sorry to say that we probably wont make the rally after all as I have to get MH mot'd, and thats not looking likely for this week.
> curlyboy


Do you want me to take you off the list then George ?

Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy

*global*

Yes please Jacquie.
curlyboy


----------



## LadyJ

Ok George all removed hope to see you at Shepton


Any more not coming to the Global please shout up before I do me list up

There are still a few unconfirmed as well :roll: so if you would be so kind as to let us know if your coming or not it would be much appreciated. Thank you


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

*Global Rally*

hi All
Any more takers for the last few places,before jac does her list,  or even after she has done her list,  ,97 van going can we make the 100. :lol: 
sorry jac :wink: 
scottie


----------



## Hezbez

It's a bit of a long haul for us for a weekend, but we're keen to come!
I'm going in to work tomorrow to try and 'negotiate' friday off!

Fingers crossed (and hope there's still room for us to come if its a goer).


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Hezbez

I will phone in sick for you if you want.

Jenny and I are definites, but arriving Saturday due to something called work.

I will be on hand to collect any drinks cans, unless anyone else has need for them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Russell


----------



## LadyJ

What you want drinks cans for Russell????? I bet there will be plenty of booze cans lying around :lol: 


Still 3 places left folks could be more if the unconfirmed are not coming :roll: 

If the unconfirmed have not let us know by tomorrow Wednesday then you will be deleted from the list.


If you all could download the MHF Badge and print 2 small ones to pin on yourselves and 1 large one for the van it would help us a great deal.


----------



## aldhp21

LadyJ said:


> Still 3 places left folks could be more if the unconfirmed are not coming :roll:
> 
> If the unconfirmed have not let us know by tomorrow Wednesday then you will be deleted from the list.


Hi, Sorry late addition, we weren't sure whether we could make it. I've added us to Rally. Me and Sue will be arriving on Friday (bout 6:30pm).

Cheers
Alan & Sue


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

*Local Bus timetables*

For those who have a bus pass and would like to see a little of South Warwickshire here is a link to the Hatton/Warwick.Leamington Spa service.
It leaves Barcheston Drive, Hatton at 5 past and 35 mins past the hour, weekdays. Barcheston Drive is part of the new estate that you pass on the right when travelling towards Hatton Park from Warwick. It used to be a large mental hospital until care in the communtity came along.

It's srvice number 68 and yes you can pay if no Bus pass Warwick Timetables


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Local Bus timetables*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> For those who have a bus pass and would like to see a little of South Warwickshire here is a link to the Hatton/Warwick.Leamington Spa service.
> It leaves Barcheston Drive, Hatton at 5 past and 35 mins past the hour, weekdays. Barcheston Drive is part of the new estate that you pass on the right when travelling towards Hatton Park from Warwick. It used to be a large mental hospital until care in the communtity came along.
> 
> It's srvice number 68 and yes you can pay if no Bus pass Warwick Timetables


Thanks Traveller, we might do Warwick on Saturday.

Very handy indeed, even if some of us are light years away from qualifying for a bus pass. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

You may also find this link usefull if thinking of seeing the villages L/Spa and district


----------



## chrisgreen

drink cans?????

i can get my hands on lots of alu drink cans.
could bring some with me if you like.


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Local Bus timetables*



JockandRita said:


> Thanks Traveller, we might do Warwick on Saturday.


Don't forget there's a lovely (and safe) walk into Warwick from just up the lane, alongside the canal. I suppose it's about 90 minutes' steady walk (around 6km?). There's the impressive >> Hatton flight << - 21 locks in less than 2 miles.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Local Bus timetables*



geraldandannie said:


> Don't forget there's a lovely (and safe) walk into Warwick from just up the lane, alongside the canal. I suppose it's about 90 minutes' steady walk (around 6km?). There's the impressive >> Hatton flight << - 21 locks in less than 2 miles.
> 
> Gerald


Thanks Gerald.

There's certainly a lot to do, but probably not enough time to do it all. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Alu cans*

Oooh yes, alu cans - as many as possible for the Tesco machine towards my Clubcard points total.

Russell

Sorry, steel cans are no good - Pepsi, Carling Black Label amongst them!


----------



## TheBoombas

Just to say Jackie 
We will now also be bringing our little grand daughter (Tiggy) 3.5yrs
It will be her first camping trip.and she can't wait. (Well you got to start them young. 
Hope to arrive around Six so have the kettle on.

Brian & Lorraine

Boomba's


----------



## LadyJ

Righty Ho Brian I will add her to the rally list does that mean I only have one of you for dog judge now?


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Hezbez said:


> It's a bit of a long haul for us for a weekend, but we're keen to come!
> I'm going in to work tomorrow to try and 'negotiate' friday off!
> 
> Fingers crossed (and hope there's still room for us to come if its a goer).


Can't get Friday off so its a no goer for us. Not a Scottish Band Hol you see. :roll: Thanks for the offer Russell!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for good weather for you all.

Have fun, I will look forward to reading about all your escapades next week :lol:


----------



## GerryD

Now hoping to arrive between 5.00 and 6.00 Friday. dependant on the M1.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ

Guess what its raining here in the Leamington area, so if you could all bring something to put under your wheels for the weekend just in case the rain forgets to stop :roll: :lol: 

Weather forecast is not too bad though for the weekend but best to be prepared :lol: 

Jen and I should be on site tomorrow afternoon so we will no doubt have more to tell you all then.

If you are not going to make it to Hatton could you please either ring or text one of us just in case we cannot get internet to work.

My mobile no 0753 863 6122 (please note this is a different number to my usual number that some of you might have) Jen's mobile 0770 927 3974

When arriving at Hatton Main Gates you take the left hand fork towards the car park. Do not go right as you can not get round that way.

Jacquie


----------



## talbot28

Hi Jacquie / Jenny
I know it's a bit late,have you got room to get me in for this weekend,

thanks Alan


----------



## scottie

*Global Rally*

Hi alan
I am not sure if jac and jen are online tonight,but we still have 3 spare places,so you are more than welcome,please add your name to the list.
thanks
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

talbot28 said:


> Hi Jacquie / Jenny
> I know it's a bit late,have you got room to get me in for this weekend,
> 
> thanks Alan


Alan please add yourself to the rally list quick :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## talbot28

Thanks ,put myself on the list should be there around 5pm friday,
Alan


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Alan see you there


Now only 2 places left if any of you want to come please be quick adding your names to the rally list


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

well the van is washed, loaded up (payload close to limits due to the alcohol onboard ready for the party on Saturday  )

Child seats strapped in, tanks filled and emptied respectively 

gps set for Hatton

children asleep (for how long is anyone's guess with Sophia teething !)

We are leaving about midday so will be there at 4pmish i reckon

Hopefully it won't be raining and we can get the large MHF marquee upright in calm (non windy) and dry conditions

cya all there, it's going to be a good one come rain or shine


----------



## an99uk

*Global rally*

*Please note: Rally does not start until 10am Friday.*

Only Nuke, together with the marshals will be there tomorrow to prepare the area for camping.


----------



## 104477

AWWW! SHUCKS!
I was gonna mow the lawn for yer afore ye got there! :lol: :lol: 
Looking forward to being there on *FRIDAY*
 See you there. ETA depends on when herself wakes up so anytime from friday to 0300hrs saturday....If I am sporting a blackeye it is due to Sue reading this post :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Don't forget your camera Rob


Last chance folks if you want to join us at Hatton only 2 places left


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

I had presumed the sole point of the marshalls getting there early was to mow the field so we can picnic outside our vans without wearing wellies 

It is Zoe's birthday Saturday so you all have to take it in turns giving her a walk.

Dave


----------



## chrisgreen

*Re: Global rally*



an99uk said:


> *Please note: Rally does not start until 10am Friday.*
> 
> Only Nuke, together with the marshals will be there tomorrow to prepare the area for camping.


ok


----------



## nukeadmin

if anyone is interested I have a number of MMM magazines dating back to 2006 and most Practical Motorhome magazines for 2008 and also Motor Caravan magazines

I am willing to put these in the van and bring to the rally if anyone wants them (no payment required)

Post on the thread if you want them and I will bring them, need to be sharpish though as leaving in 3 hours


----------



## Rapide561

*Mags*

Hi

I will have some of the older mags please - the 2006/07 ish.

See you there - complete with tin cans.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

DABurleigh said:


> It is Zoe's birthday Saturday so you all have to take it in turns giving her a walk.


Zoe is one of the main reasons we got Tess. When we saw how well Zoe matched the furnishings in our van, we just had to have one :wink:

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

Gerald,

Regrettably, in our case, when we were both down at Murvi selecting upholstery and carpet, I moaned at Rex that he didn't offer Golden Retriever colours :-(

At least a couple of weeks ago, after what seems an interminable period, she was no longer losing loads of hair in a daily brushing.

Dave


----------



## Bat-21

*Awnings*

Hi ya, will there be room to put up Awnings, This will be our first rallie ,and it looks like there will be a few going. just wondered :!:


----------



## DABurleigh

Only if you invite neighbours to join you underneath it in sharing a bottle 

(Yes, you can)

Dave


----------



## Bat-21

Thanx , Nice one , just hope its not to windie


----------



## DABurleigh

Pitch lee side of an RV- works for me!


----------



## gaspode

Hi everyone

Well, we're on the rally field and setting up ready for tomorrow.
The weather is fine with some cloud and a fresh breeze. The ground is firm and the grass has been mowed to the usual Hatton standard (longish).

Hopefully we'll be all ready for 10.00am tomorrow morning. 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Take the left hand fork as you come through the main gates go down to the bottom of the car park (do not go through the hedge bit) and turn left into the field Jen and I will be there to take your money off you :lol: please have correct money if possible. Thanks

My mobile 0753 863 6122 Jens mobile 0770 927 3974 in case you can not make it please let us know via a phone call or text as we will not have time to be checking the internet.

Look forward to seeing you all soon.


Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee

Say that again Jac - I'm going a bit deaf. :? 

Or in other words . . . "Bump". :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## patp

Thanks Jacqui

Dog got discharged so we are all set to leave tomorrow morning some time. 

Will see you there!

Pat and Chris


----------



## Zebedee

I'll bump this up again one more time in case anyone still hasn't seen Jac's notices a few posts back.

Dave


----------



## moblee

What notice?? Take the left hand fork, What if you're Right handed :!: :lol: :lol: 

I'll get my coat.


----------



## tramp

hi all ,
thought the whole idea of directions were to the paypoint then they say "left again and right" which brings you back at the exit gate.

works for the Government   :lol: 

tramp

see you all later today when i`ve navigated my way round the holiday traffic


----------



## PlanetGen

Setting on in a bout an hour. I have a special present for Steve! (Tauntons finest as requested!) Look forward to seeing you there.
Simon


----------



## litcher

I am coming but will be a bit late - my vehicle battery decided to join my leisure battery in giving up the ghost.   The nice man from the RAC has gone to Guildford to get one for me then he's going to fit it.  Am I glad I took out recovery with my Comfort insurance!

See you all later.

Viv


----------



## catzontour

Viv, I hope you get all these battery problems sorted soon and can get on your way and have a stress free weekend at the Global and, dare I say it, recharge your batteries :lol: 

Catz


----------



## litcher

At least I won't have to sit drinking in the dark, and between my new cab battery and my bread trays I should be able to come home too. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## sallytrafic

Best of luck Viv


----------



## geraldandannie

Viv made it OK, and in time to join us in the polytunnel.

It threw it down earlier, and there were quite high winds.

Jacquie & John, Jen and Ken, and Scottie have done a brilliant job on getting everyone in and sited OK. Everyone seems to be focussing on the weather forecast, which is good for the rest of the long weekend.

Gerald


----------



## aldhp21

Morning from a very sunny field in Warwickshire.

Only problem is I keep losing me wife in the long grass. Need to get her bigger shoes. Do they do crocs with heels!!!!

Cheers
Alan & Sue


----------



## JockandRita

Here is Hatton's weather for today. 

Still needed the heating on earlier though. 

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Who is in charge of aluminium tin can collection, pending our arrival!!!!

R


----------



## sallytrafic

hey Globallers with all the money you are saving why not sponsor me see here Cycling from Salisbury to Sophia


----------



## GerryD

sallytrafic said:


> hey Globallers with all the money you are saving why not sponsor me see here Cycling from Salisbury to Sophia


This Sophia bird sounds just my type. Stick her on yer bike and off you go.

Good morning from a sunny and breezy Global Rally.

Gerry


----------



## chrisgreen

arrived about 1745 last night in a rain storm,but managed to get on my pitch,with the expert help of ken and scottie,feild is not so soggy as it was last year so cant see anybody geeting stuck this year.
as useal lady j & jen doing a fantastic job seeing us all in and organising the rally.
sun is out but windy,off for a walk to hatton flight later,been through them meny times on a boat but never realy had much time to take notice of a great bit of enginearing.
five more minutes and i can fire my genny up?

cheers chris


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi all,

Hope youre having a great time. Sorry we couldnt make it, but didnt get out of hospital till late on Thursday, and not fit enough to travel.

Our internet as only just been fixed, but hopefully Jackie got the message via RedSonja about us not coming.

Kind regards

Pat and Neil


----------



## GerryD

Couple of pics from Global Rally


----------



## nukeadmin

Well weather has held so far !
good turnout and everyone has been out of their vans swapping notes and chatting thx to jens picture quiz

planet hastily provided generators for the PA system and the fun dog show went off a treat (brad didn't win his category of "dog the judges would like to take home" against stiff competition, mind you nearly taking ladyj's hand off for an offered treat prob didn't help his chances !!)

looking forward to tonights events with BBQ / drinks / raffle etc still to go


----------



## Spacerunner

If there is a quiz tonight could it be put online for us who are not present.

I did so enjoy last year's questions, even though I got the booby prize.


----------



## GerryD

Great night last night. Thanks to Nuke and al of the marshalls and helpers for all of your efforts.

A few more pics:


----------



## GerryD

And some more:


----------



## bognormike

who was that with the banjo? :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Is anyone staying Monday night?

and if we turn up on Monday can we stay?


----------



## Alemo

Frank,

you have a PM

Alec


----------



## Alemo

Last night whilst on the rally field a young lady said to me "do you think we've got it right now?".

I was full of good food and drink, enjoying music and being entertained, and in very good company.

YES! boys and girls you have got it very right and I am looking forward to next year, and I'm still on the site.

Alec


----------



## Zebedee

Just back from the Global.

We went as committed "non rally types", but thoroughly enjoyed it, and shall be back for more. 8O  

The organisation was spot on, without any of the regimentation that put us right off rallying in the first place (ages ago, and not with MHF).

I can't thank anyone by name for the organisation in case I forget someone (  ) but a general thanks to all concerned for putting in such a lot of hard work. It was worth it since everybody we met was enjoying themselves thoroughly, and had nothing but praise for the Rally Staff involved. Well deserved it was too!  

Speaking of meeting people, that was the part Mrs Zeb and I enjoyed most I think. What a bunch of friendly and interesting folk, but I did get into serious trouble when I took the dog for a five minute walk round the site and got back two hours later!! 8O :roll: :roll: 

Thanks again

Dave and Sian


----------



## gaspode

sallytrafic said:


> Is anyone staying Monday night?
> 
> and if we turn up on Monday can we stay?


Hi Frank
Yes, I'm sure there will be a few remaining here on Monday night. You should be able to stop I think, ring Jac to make sure it's OK.


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks have just spoken to Jac


----------



## chasper

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone who was involved in the Global rally especially the catering crew. Thanks from Chasper Jayne and Tilly (boing)


----------



## ladyrunner

My early morning set off from Warwick was worth it as it only took me 3hr15mins to get home.

But I am sorry that I didn't manage to say a big goodbye to everyone this morning but I did catch a few people last night in the Polytunnel to say farewell to.

A very *BIG thank you *
to all the Organisers that worked so hard to made the rally so enjoyable. Saturday was definately the best night that I have had for a very long time. And the single women corner was a great success - thank you for the consideration.

I was very relieved to not see any photos/videos of me 'throwing shapes' to Ken's fanastic singing 8) .

Ohh and by the way my 2 kids Adam and Karl thought that Warwick was the highlight of their 2.5 week holiday, much better than Blackpool and the Lake District.

Thank you all and hopefully see you again soon.

Julie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Hi

Yes thanks to those involved for sorting it all out. I was a big softee though and retreated to the coach park on hard standing last night, although it seems not to have been necessary.

As a side issue, could I ask that the amounts raised for the various charities are added at some point. I know the guide dogs will be getting £27 from the dog events, but for the MacMillan etc, could the figures be advised later?

Russell


----------



## welshtust

Thanks to everyone, and Nuke for the Free Bar! Sophia loved walking around the Van's for the quiz, a great idea.
We left Sunday Night due to a problem with the Fridge not running on Gas, so missed the BBQ.
Hope to meet you all again soon
Steve, Sharon, Sophia and Theo


----------



## rojean

*Hatton Rally*

Just returned home from the Hatton Rally, our first with MHF. We had a great weekend, weather wasn`t too bad but the company was fantastic, couldn`t be more friendly. Our sincere thanks to Lady J and her helpers for organising a first class rally. The Saturday evening catering was fantastic. I felt a bit guilty in the fact that we had only just joined and we won the star raffle prize, the generator!!. Many thanks once again,looking forward to the next meet. Roger & Jean (rojean)


----------



## Zebedee

Rojean - you have a PM.


Don't feel guilty about winning the genny. :roll: 

I'm sure none of those dolls having pins stuck in them were meant to be you!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Although MHF'ers from it's start on 2005, and been to many rallies and meets, this was our first "Global".
Thanks to all those involved in the organisation, preparation, and who were instrumental in any way at all, in making the weekend a success.
Thanks also to "Toby & Adam", (Jen & Ken's grandchildren), for their efforts on Mavis's coin throw for the litre of whisky. 
Mavis (locovan) & Peter (Humber-Traveller) will both be pleased, at the result of £128. Thanks to all who joined in and contributed.

It was good as always, to meet folks that we have been communicating with for years, but never met before. Brilliant.

Thanks again,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## trevorf

Hi, just arrived home after a very enjoyable rally. Thanks to all the organizers, rally marshals and catering helpers. 
Managed to win a "Crash Kit" on the tombola. Hope we never need to use it though. 8O 8O 

Trevor & Julie


----------



## PlanetGen

Hi all just got back. Wanted to thank all of the people there, for making our first Rally really enjoyable. Really good fun and I was glad everything went with no hitches!. Have met some great people and laughed all weekend. Many thanks too for the Coffee's and hospitality. 
Glad to have been able to help, I even got a new BBQ! I also hope Rojean enjoys his new Gennie, any questions on it please give us a call.
Simon
PS - LadyJ, Alex did get me home in one piece!


----------



## littlenell

Just arrived at campsite in Cornwall. Wet and very windy...and the khyam won't attach to the van awning! going to have to find a b&q or give up.

Thanks for a lovely rally, we won two fab prizes in the raffle. My glowing ball is on as we speak. Maple has had her dinner from her bowl that she won in the dog show- how amazed was I at that?!! Harvey is barking at anyone going past- no change there.

I have a few extra things on the list not to forget next time....woolly hat for one. 

Thanks for a lovely welcome. Hope to see folk again at another rally soon. Meanwhile if you spot us down here in Cornwall, say hi...


----------



## sallytrafic

Well here we are at the Global - better late than never and here we are with our new O2 dongle making a quite acceptably fast connection.


Pity we couldn't be here from the start but we have met one or two new faces already amongst the stragglers and connected with cyber friends.


----------



## littlenell

frank= sorry to have missed you. It is tipping it down here!


----------



## Zebedee

littlenell said:


> frank= sorry to have missed you. It is tipping it down here!


Me too Frank. 

I was looking forward to meeting you - even took a bottle of Ardbeg, but had to give Nuke your share! 8O :lol: :lol:

Never mind - next time perhaps. 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Did the sun come out there after I left? Just a few miles south and it was glorious sun all the way home.

I understand this was a record attendance for an MHF rally. I think more booked last Global, but there were more no-shows.

Many thanks to all the staff and helpers for the planning and hard work over the weekend. Nicely done! 

Dave


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Although MHF'ers from it's start on 2005, and been to many rallies and meets, this was our first "Global".
> Thanks to all those involved in the organisation, preparation, and who were instrumental in any way at all, in making the weekend a success.
> Thanks also to "Toby & Adam", (Jen & Ken's grandchildren), for their efforts on Mavis's coin throw for the litre of whisky.
> Mavis (locovan) & Peter (Humber-Traveller) will both be pleased, at the result of £128. Thanks to all who joined in and contributed.
> 
> It was good as always, to meet folks that we have been communicating with for years, but never met before. Brilliant.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Jock & Rita.


I couldnt be more pleased about the money raised --Thanks for all those that helped us to do it and a pat on the back to all the members who threw their pounds.xxx :lol:


----------



## patp

We too had a wonderful time.

The rally organisers deserve every acolade they get! Never did their smile slip. They even went ahead with the bbq in the drizzle. 

The Saturday entertainment was really great. The food was excellent. Free drinks! What more could we ask for? (Good weather - not their problem!)

We met up with old friends and made some new ones. Won some beer on the tombola. Scratched our heads until they were sore over the quizes 8O. Bought some bargains in the car boot sale :lol: In short had a great time. 

Thanks again to those that organised and helped and did the quizes, tombolla, raffle, dog show and printed the rules and................ well for everything!!

Back in Norfolk now and it is warm and sunny as it has been most of the weekend :roll: - still wouldn't have missed it :lol: 

Thanks again folks!

Pat and Chris


----------



## litcher

Back home now after an easy drive on the M40/M25. The house is still standing!  

Thanks to Nuke, the stewards, organisers and helpers for a great weekend. It was even better than last year - is next year going to be better still? Time to get your thinking caps on. :lol: 

It was good meeting up with old friends, putting faces to cyber friends and making new friends. Such a shame your photos of Saturday night didn't come out too clearly Rob. 8O :lol: 

Thanks again,
Viv


----------



## GerryD

Excellent weekend and many many thanks to everybody involved. 
Frank, sorry to have missed you. Was really wanting to meet you, but some time in the future. Gaspode (George Formby) was a revelation.
The food and liquid refreshment on Saturday was just right. I have about 150 photos of Saturday night, which I will upload as soon as I can figure out this album stuff.

Mavis, sorry you couldn't make it but we shall get down your way soon. Problem is that Bernard and Les are now tuggers again, but I am sure we can find a way.

Gerry and Val


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we had a great time at the Global, nice to meet old friends and new  A lot better than last year, we still had a good breeze, but so much better not having the tractor charging around the field pulling everyone out...................... :lol: Really enjoyed the boot fair but still managed to buy more than we sold.   And a big thanks to everyone involved in making it all go so well. :wink: Even though my head was giving me some stick on Saturday night.  I still enjoyed it. But thanks to Nuke for dipping in his pocket and paying for all the food and drink.......Wish I could have drank more.  :wink:  Bob..... :roll: And Jane. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## locovan

Gerry if they are still in the MCC they are allowed to go with a Caravan if they once owned a M/H.
We will meet again and do the sloop I promise.
We are going to MHF rallies more and more.


----------



## wattsy1uk

*Thank you*

This is my first post, following my first rally having spent the first night in my new van.......

Have to say I was very apprehensive before I arrived on Friday, didn't know whether I would fit in and hadn't a clue whether I would enjoy it.

BUT, I did!!! I had a great time, so thank you to anyone who organised it, supported it, came to it or even spoke to me (and my gobby spaniel toby).

Hope everyone had a good trip home and just a word of warning, we will be back for more..............


----------



## larrywatters

Arrived home on Sunday evening after having a great weekend at the Globe. Saturday evening was the best  dancing in the field and making new friends. A big thank you to everyone who made it happen, roll on next year


----------



## lindyloot

Home safe and sound, at least the heavy traffic was coming out of the west country so no hold ups. Although we have been to MHF rallies before this was our first global. Our thanks to all involved in the organisation of the weekend, the food / drink/ entertainment, superb. If any one has a photo of Otto from the dog show on saturday afternoon I would very much appreciate a copy. Great to meet up up with old friends and make some new.
Rich and Lin


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

The amount of money raised from the raffle and the whisky bottle coin throwing on Sunday afternoon came to a grand total of £600  which is going to the MHF chosen charity Macmillan nurses.
So from all the rally staff may I thank everyone who donated over the weekend.
Also a big thanks to the non staff members who helped over the weekend and also the one and only kennyjay :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## nukeadmin

nice Steve, that should take our amount raised so far this year to £1392


----------



## SilverF1

As Liz and I were rally first-timers, we'd like to say thank you to all those who planned, organised, ran events, supplied, cooked, entertained. A special mention too for the children who assisted in various ways. They did really well.

We didn't really know what to expect, got into conversation with a host of friendly and helpful people. Thoroughly enjoyable. \/ 

Now we've broken our duck, we're looking forward to getting to more rallies. 

Thank you one and all. :thumbleft:


----------



## nukeadmin

well i am back home

what a weekend !!!

Has to be the best rally yet for MHF 

Superb organisation from the rally team, and other staff who helped out.

everything went swimmingly the whole weekend

Highlights for me included KennyJay and his act, Gaspode and his ukelele !!

Gaspode and LadyJ swinging their posteriors in sync to the sounds being pumped out over the PA from KennyJay

The weather held on the Saturday allowing us to actually enjoy the outside air for a change at a global

All members were on excellent form, humerous banter everywhere, Dennis (aka Brillopad) in shy form as always, Linda was entertaining on the dance floor with her spare bra and even twirled me around a few times 

There seemed to be something for everyone with the picture quiz organised by Jen (clianthus) making everyone get out and about around the field, the dog show with LadyJ and the judges keeping our canine partners happy, the kids club helped keep parents sane for a short while (myself included !) The main quiz with the acronyms was eventually won (after a few close calls and questioned answers  ) The Trophy will be accordingly engraved and once back I will take some snaps and upload them for you to see

The buffet team did a superb job of prepping the food and serving it up whilst next door in the beer tent (aka planet generators marquee) Jacquie, John and other helpers were taking it in the stride with the rush for beer, wine and cider 

The BBQ was in full swing when we had to leave on Sunday and the BBQ Cooker itself was a proper mans BBQ constructed from an Oil Drum by Scottie 

Steve of (CatherineandSteve) fame and Dennis (Brillopad) did a fantastic job of harassing members to purchase tombola and raffle tickets 

I will no doubt have missed out loads of helpers names and that is because soooo many people were up and volunteering to assist in one shape or form which is only a good thing in a community like MHF

The Photo gallery album is up here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=109259

Please add any photos you have, especially of the Saturday night entertainment etc


----------



## geraldandannie

We're now down at Oxford C&CC, and the weather has been lovely!

Sorry for disappearing so quickly this morning, but someone really wanted to get down here and see her son :roll: 

Many, many thanks to all the rally staff. To the long-suffering Jacquie and Jen for all the work in preparation for this rally. To Steve and Dennis, for their sterling efforts in fund raising projects. I think a special thank you should be said to Angie (an99uk) for the amount of time and effort she (and her assistants) put in to feeding us on Saturday and Sunday evenings. And to George (scottie) for his efforts with the barbecue on Sunday, despite the somewhat inclement weather.

I'd like to say a special thank you to Ken (Gaspode) - as well as spending a huge amount of time moderating on here, he's a key person at rallies like this e.g. working with Scottie to get everyone pitched up, being MC at the various shindigs, providing some excellent entertainment, and generally 'geeing' things along. Well done, and thank you.

It was lovely to meet up with some friends we've made through MHF, and I hope we've made some new ones too. Even Tess managed to find herself a fancy man, who would have stayed the night on Sunday had his mom not dragged him away  

Well done, everyone. I think Nuke should feel very proud he has such a great and selfless team running rallies like this.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike

We're sorry we couldn't make it this year, but it's good to see it was a success (of course!), and that everybody enjoyed themselves, including the newbies.

Has anybody got video footage of the singing dog (Gaspode :roll: )?

Finally, good to see so much cash raised for Macmillan nursing.

We hope to be able to get to an MHF event before the year is out :wink: 8)


----------



## Zebedee

Bognormike said:


> Has anybody got video footage of the singing dog (Gaspode )?


Hi Mike

_Curses!!! Went to edit my post and deleted it. (Stupid boy   )_

I was only poking fun at Gaspode - but I must say he was very good with his little ukelele and his "turn" added to a most enjoyable evening.  

He was a bit croaky on the morning after though, but that may not have been _*entirely *_due to the singing?? :? 8O :roll: :roll:

Once again, thanks to all concerned for such a great rally. These things don't just happen, and it was obvious that a great deal of effort by a lot of people had gone into all aspects of the organisation.

Dave


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Big Thanks ...*

A Huge Thanks for all the VERY HARD WORK that took place both before, during and after the event it is as always appreciated.


----------



## moblee

Just arrived home after spending a extra night,thoroughly enjoyed it met some new faces & regulars.
*Well done*


----------



## ICDSUN

Hi 

Thanks to you all for the enormous effort and time spent in giving us an excellent rally.

PS
Jacquie

Could we have a extra category in the dog competition for virtual dogs next time please, mine was really upset at not being able to enter :lol: you could give a virtual prize to the winner, they don't like chocy treats only bytes

Chris & Pam


----------



## WALKIE32

*HATTON RALLY*

Wow you had a terrific turnout for your rally. We the BEDFORD CF CLUB were over the other side from you thought at one time you might circle us and charge. We were the cheapskates camping for £5.50 per unit.
WELL DONE


----------



## zoro

Just to add our thanks to ALL concerned for a fab rally. (I don't know how on earth you guys are going to follow that).

Steve & Jo


----------



## GypsyRose

"We don't like rallies"!¬!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sure liked THIS ONE!! Thank you so much everyone, a wonderful w/e!! I had just broken a couple of ribs but still managed to enjoy immensely!! :wink: 
SO much going on and nothing you HAD to do!! 
Just loved it all!! Especially the dog show!! Our Jay Jay came runner up in the scruffiest dog....he was terrified of the loudspeaker though!!
Thank you to the lovely couple who swopped the tombolka prizes (we won a CAT book and they won a doggy squeaky toy!!)...our sweet Gypsy Rose was SO grateful.....  
SO loved meeting you all and thanks again!! Ana x


----------



## rayc

Lesley and I had a great time and really enjoyed the rally. Many thanks to the organisers and their band of helpers, we really do appreciate your unpaid efforts to provide a great rallying experience. Ray


----------



## Rapide561

*MacMillan*

Hi

Great news re the £600 for MacMillan.

Here's a poser though for those in the know. Given that the rally field had a sign in it stating the field was available for hire free of charge for either a charity or an event, could the pitch fees not go to MacMillan too? Were the management of Hatton aware of that some fund raising was taking place for this most worthwhile cause?

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm

On behalf of AuntieSandra and myself, I would like to ADD further THANKS to those already offered, to the many folk who were greatly involved in organising such a superb weekend. 

We went as Global virgins and came away on Monday, feeling extremely pleased with what we had seen, done, enjoyed. We met previous acquaintances and new faces, and thoroughly enjoyed their company. 

Well done everyone. Be proud of your achievements. 

:t::h::a::n::k::s:


----------



## exmusso

*MHF Global*

Hi all,

Just adding our thanks to all who organised the rally.

We enjoyed meeting lots of forum friends and putting faces to the names.

This is our first MHF rally and are looking forward to attending again.

The entertainment, food, drink and activities were first class and even the weather was pretty good.

Slowly meandering our way back home and stopping for a couple of nights at Ripon on a C&CC THS with hook-up.

Thanks to all,
Alan, Lesley and Speed the cat.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Global*

Hope you all had a great time ( I am sure you did) sorry we couldn't be there    just got the bearing pressed today, hopefully get it reassembled tomorrow, then MOT just in time for Shepton, FXed!!!!
curlyboy


----------



## Woofer

[/color
Global Rally 2009, what a great weekend!
Well done and THANKS to Jacqui & John, Jenny & Ken, George & Angie, Steve & Catherine for organising and marshalling, and all the others who helped. This was a great success, great entertainment, great food and great company, this is what its all about!

Maureen & Pete (Woofer)


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi All
great weekend despite the weather thanks to the hard work of all the volunteers. Once again it was nice to put faces to forum tags and meet new people. Looking forward to next trip to Lincoln show
regards
Resa and Eric


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Arrived home a short while ago after a slow meander back down to the South West!  

Just really want to echo what everyone else has already said and thank all of those involved in making the Global rally such a great success!  

I know we will be back for another one next year! 

Thanks again 

Keith, Ros and Murphy (MHF 2009 Global Rally - Scruffiest Dog Winner)


----------



## weaver

Our first time rallying! We didn't know if we would like it, but we loved it, so we'll come again. A very great big thank you to all involved in organising it so successfully. I could go over all the good things again, but it has all been said and we agree wholeheartedly. The whole weekend was great! We can even laugh (now) about the leisure battery and the torch which both failed at the same time! So thank you, thank you, thank you again!!!!

Louise and John


----------



## DABurleigh

"Linda was entertaining on the dance floor with her spare bra "

Spare???? We was conned!

Seriously, her performance gave me the biggest laugh of the weekend. Great stuff! :-D

Dave


----------



## moblee

Just sitting here thinking about the Global & I thought I'd post this as a reminder of some of the great entertainment on saturday :!:


----------



## oxford-wanderer

A BIG thank you to ALL for all of your hard work, we had a great time. :lol: We've not had so much fun and laughs for ages. Its going to hard to beat this, next year. :wink: 


Paul & Ann


----------



## Skusy

I Would just like to add what a great weekend, my family's loved it, both the kids had a great time and made new friends. ( what we saw of the kids)

The Organizers, the marshals, did a brilliant job, the food, drink and the entertaiment was brilliant, we didn't even care about the weather.

it was our first real Rally and i can assure you it will not be the last.
We were not sure if we would enjoy a rally full of people we didn't know, all i can say is what a friendly bunch of people. 

I would also like to thank the Planet Generator guys who did us a good deal on a genny.

And Woofer who helped me sort out some other problems.

Mike Linda, Michelle & Daniel


----------



## Happyrunner

*Global Rally.*

Hi All,

Just like to add our thanks to the committee and band of helpers for all their efforts which made the weekend such a wonderful success.

It's also lovely to see so many familiar friendly faces and make some new friends too.

Laughter is the best form of medicine and Mike and I definetely overdosed, with all the fun and frolics.

Bra now in the wash, but can't seem to find my sensible hat anywhere??

Best wishes and happy travels to you all,

Linda


----------



## Ginamo

*Global*

A tremendous amount of hard work went in to making this rally such a tremendous success.

Thanks to all the marshalls and everyone else who helped, I think we all had a great time and were reluctant to head for home. It will be very difficult to beat this one!!

Alec and Gina


----------



## bjderbys

Thanks to The Organizers, and the marshals for all your hard work.
We had a brilliant weekend one of the best yet.
Met up with old friends and made some new ones as well

WELL DONE

John & Christine


----------



## thedoc

What a wonderful weekend. Our heartfelt thanks to all those who helped doing the marshalling, catering and organising all the activities. Met friends old and new and had a thoroughly wonderful time assisted by lots of food and the odd beer or two (who's counting  )

The rallies just keep getting better and better. Only trouble is we're gonna need bigger fields soon, 'cos all the members will want to come when word gets out how good these events are.

Ted (the dog) sends his thanks too for all the lovely biscuits people gave him, but he's now on a doggy diet ..... and sulking 

Andy & Kevin


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Has anybody got Pink raffle ticket number 67 hiding in there van if so please let me know you have a prize to collect.


Also petergs could you please contact me as you also have a prize to collect from the raffle ticket I sold you at Malvern.


Jacquie


----------



## moblee

> Has anybody got Pink raffle ticket number 67 hiding in there van if so please let me know you have a prize to collect.


I had pink 67 but Chester ate it :!: (*Honest*) :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Well what can I say i'm lost for words for a change :lol: Thank You ALL for coming and Thank You for all your very nice comments regarding our annual nightmare upps sorry Global Rally :lol: 

I would like to thank every body that mucked in and lent a hand especially 

PlanentGen Simon & Alex without them we would have been stuffed :lol: for music and lights. Simon you will be expected at all our big rallies now so you better hurry up and get a van:lol:have a nice word with Dad.

KennyJay Ken for his brilliant entertainment on Saturday night and the use of his equipment for the Dog Show. Ken you have now been made official MHF Entertainer.


Catherine&Steve & Brillopad Dennis & Brenda for there sterling efforts on the Raffle & Tombola. Dennis is now Chief Flogger of MHF (think folks coughed up just to get rid of him :lol: ) 

An99uk Angie and her team of little helpers Brenda, Andy, Catherine, Linda, & Jen for sorting the food and yes there was plenty brilliant Angie

Scottie for his marshalling and BBQing with his little helpers and Bar Stewarding (although he can't pull a pint yet :lol: )

Nuke for supplying the liquid for Saturdays Party more Bitter required next year Nukie :lol: 

My dog show Judges TheBoombas Brian, Oxford-Wanderer Paul, Thedoc Andy, KeiththeBigun Keith, Rapidorob Sue well done guys and girls £27 made for the Guide dogs

Now the kids wern't they all smashing  We had Jen's 2 grandsons Toby & Adam marshaling and exersizeing dogs (my 2 are worn out i'm sure there legs are shorter :lol: ) and what a brilliant job they did on the Whisky Bottle thingy they raised £128

Cobaltkaola Meegan & Skusy Daniel doing the Name the Bear, proceeds going to Guide Dogs £39 raised well done you two, and Meegan along with her mum Pauline also walking me dogs( poor things are still asleep :lol

Chrisgreens littleun (sorry ive forgotten her name) did a sterliing job on running back and forth to the rubbish bins on Saturday night with her little friend.

Total raised for Macmillan Nurse's was I think about £600
Total raised for The Guide Dogs for the Blind was £70

Thanks to you ALL that helped with clearing up etc especially Woofer Peter.

May I say what a nice bunch you all were although I hadn't a clue who I was talking to half the time :lol: 

Hope to see you all again next year although what we are going to do for the 5th one remains a mystery :roll: if any body has any suggestions please let me know a.s.a.p

THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING

Jacquie

PS I am still looking for the owner of Pink Raffle ticket No. 67 !!!


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Well I'm pretty much recovered from what was a hectic but very enjoyable weekend.

I can only echo LadyJ's thanks to everyone who helped and everyone who just came, it wouldn't have been the same without you.

I would like to add thanks to everyone who brought a prize for the Tombola, to Locovan(Mavis) for the donation of the whisky and all the MHF traders who kindly donated prizes for the raffle. I think we made quite a dent in MHF's target of £3000 for Macmillan Nurses.

I have no idea how we will match this event next year let alone improve on it but glad you all enjoyed it.

See you again next year if not at a rally before then. It will be the 5th next year by the way Jac, unless you have been having secret Global rallies :lol:


----------



## an99uk

*Global rally*

Well what a lovely lot you all are.

Thank you for your company at the global and for saying all the nice things you did.

The entertainment was brilliant, the dog show was excellent, the kids club went very well.
Thanks to Val for stepping in whilst I was away in my motorised shopping trolley getting all the food.The poor lady on the checkout at Tesco who's jaw dropped when she saw what I was buying.

I hope everyone understood why the food had to be served, we know you are all big now and can serve yourself but as we did not have any handwashing facilities in the gazebo it meant everything had to be handled with utensils.
Sorry if I didn't make eye contact with you, it was difficult just keeping up with the never ending plates to fill. I hope the food was ok, I know it was a little short on vegi options and I promise to do better next time. If there is a next time. :lol:

The BBQ was a great sucess and we were not put off by the rain. With any luck Scottie's hairs on his arms might well have grown back before we do it all again next year. :lol:

A special mention to all the little helpers, you know who you are. You are all stars and future MHF rally staff. Home grown, the best kind.

Once again, thank you all for you kind words "We couldn't have done it without you" XX

I forgot to say thank you to Simon from Planetgen who took the BBQ away with him, I didn't fancy it as a garden ornament anymore, I hope it gets put to good use and cooks you some nice grub.xx


----------



## LadyJ

If any of you have any photos could you please add them to the gallery here

Global Rally 2009

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

Well I cant add much to angie's post but just to another big say thank you to Simon from Planetgen who serviced my geni for me, £45. for a service,money very well spent.
thanks again to who attended you made my task a rally marshal a lot easier
untill the next time.


   
scottie


----------



## littlenell

Are there any pics of the dog show- or am I not looking in the right place?


----------



## LadyJ

littlenell said:


> Are there any pics of the dog show- or am I not looking in the right place?


Hi Nell

raidorob took lots of pictures for the dog show but he may not have gone home yet but I am sure he will post them in the gallery when he can

Jacquie


----------



## littlenell

Brilliant, we took our camera and managed to not take one single shot, so am rather redfaced about that


----------



## ladyrunner

littlenell said:


> Brilliant, we took our camera and managed to not take one single shot, so am rather redfaced about that


You weren't the only one litlenell. I was having too much fun to take photos. The camera stayed in the van all weekend.

Julie :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Just add my thank you, by the time we arrived I could see some tired but happy (and relieved) organisers.


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally fees*

Hi

In case my post was missed, could I ask once again about the proceeds to MacMillan? Hatton World have a sign offering free use of the field for charity or other events. Whilst this rally was not exclusively for charity, the pitch fees would swell the MacMillan pot. Were Hatton approached in this respect?

Russell


----------



## LadyJ

Russell the site was booked as our ANNUAL GLOBAL RALLY and NOT as a charity event, so therefore all site fees were paid to Hatton Country World. 

The raffle and dog show were just our way of making some money for our chosen charity's.

I hope this answers your question.


Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

*Global Rally 2009*

What a brilliant Rally - well done to all the organisers - can't wait until the next one! Thanks very much.
Andrea Bob + Ellie!


----------



## zoro

*Global Rally*

Hi Folks
Just put a few pictures in the rally album.
Steve


----------



## LadyJ

Receipt from the Guide Dogs for the Blind. Thank you all that contributed to the Dog Show and Name the Bear.

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21

Me and Sue had a great weekend so I'd like to add my thanks to the growing list. It has to be one of the friendliest meetings we've been to.

Does anybody have the answers to the Saturday night quiz?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## rayc

aldhp21 said:


> Me and Sue had a great weekend so I'd like to add my thanks to the growing list. It has to be one of the friendliest meetings we've been to.
> 
> Does anybody have the answers to the Saturday night quiz?
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Alan, Have you got the questions as we have the answers! [Seriously but we do not know the years they relate to]. Ray


----------



## Sundial

*Hatton world rally*

 We are just home and back online again!! We had a great time and many thanks to all the organisers for the brilliant weekend - good quizzes.... excellent idea. See you at Shepton....

Sundial


----------



## an99uk

*2000 years History quiz answers*

2000 years history quiz answers.

Stands back and waits for the flack...............


----------



## trevorf

I googled first women prime minister of Britian and found this:-

"Margaret Thacher, born 13th October 1925, was the first, and so far only, female Prime Minister of the United kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.

She became Prime Minister after The Conservative Party, of which she was the Leader, won a majority of seats in Parliament in the General Election held on 3rd May 1979."

Your answer of 1975 is 4 years out :? :? :? 


Trevor


----------



## rayc

trevorf said:


> I googled first women prime minister of Britian and found this:-
> 
> "Margaret Thacher, born 13th October 1925, was the first, and so far only, female Prime Minister of the United kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.
> 
> She became Prime Minister after The Conservative Party, of which she was the Leader, won a majority of seats in Parliament in the General Election held on 3rd May 1979."
> 
> Your answer of 1975 is 4 years out :? :? :?
> 
> Trevor


Yes she became Leader of the Opposition in 1975.


----------



## moblee

Well done Ron :lol: :lol:


----------



## an99uk

*Global quiz*

I stand corrected.
She was elected in 1979, The acronym was right, it was the date that was wrong :roll:

I did infact crib this quiz from quizzes-on-line.
I will send a strongly worded message pointing out their error.
Got your brain working anyway :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

*Re: 2000 years History quiz answers*



an99uk said:


> 2000 years history quiz answers.
> 
> Stands back and waits for the flack...............


Thanks Ange.

Now all I need to know is, what were the two pictures in the competition depicting, that showed :

1 A picture of trees with cars pointing downwards.
2 looked like a bucket with the letters LLA after it.

Then I can sleep easy.


----------



## rayc

*Re: 2000 years History quiz answers*



aldhp21 said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 years history quiz answers.
> 
> Stands back and waits for the flack...............
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ange.
> 
> Now all I need to know is, what were the two pictures in the competition depicting, that showed :
> 
> 1 A picture of trees with cars pointing downwards.
> 2 looked like a bucket with the letters LLA after it.
> 
> Then I can sleep easy.
Click to expand...

We think the cars one was Detroit and the LLA was Cadillac. Ray


----------



## aldhp21

Thanks Ray, I can now sleep easy. :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chasper

I thought the cars buried nose down was Cadillac Ranch in Amarillo Texas. They are there version of Stonehenge. Chasper.


----------

